# Biken in Lemberg/Pfalz



## Thorsten_F (16. Juli 2001)

So dann mach ich mal den anfang:


Jeden Samstag 14 Uhr treffen wir uns am Sportheim Lemberg zu einem Rundkurs durch den Wasgau.
Wir fahren natürlich auch Singletrails!!    

Es  wird ohne Leistungsdruck gefahren.

Wer Lust und Laune hat, kann jederzeit gerne mitfahren.

Gäste sind herzlich willkommen. Frauen können gerne mitfahren
  


Also wer Lust hat schreibt mir.


----------



## Nakamur (23. Juli 2001)

Hat jemand von euch montags nach der EM in St. Wendel Zeit?
(20.08.01)
Ich wollte nämlich eventuell dann mal die Runde, die mal im bike-Magazin abgedruckt war zusammen mit Dave fahren.
Startpunkt wäre Dahn Jugendherberge oder halt alternativ Lemberg.
(Strecke ungefähr Dahn- Hohe List -Grünes Kreuz-Wanderweg-...- Lemberg Supermarkt (tanken)-...- Dahn. ) 
Bin sie bisher einmal gefahren und kenne natürlich nicht alle Hot Spots... 
Damals waren es ca. 60 km


CU Nakamur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorsten_F (24. Juli 2001)

Hat jemand von euch montags nach der EM in St. Wendel Zeit? 
(20.08.01) 
Ich wollte nämlich eventuell dann mal die Runde, die mal im bike-Magazin abgedruckt war zusammen mit Dave fahren. 

...hm das ist ein Montag.
Mal sehen wer von den JUngs noch Urlaub hat.
Bei mir ginge es eigentlich. Ich mach mich mal schlau und gebe dir Bescheid.


----------



## Thorsten_F (1. August 2001)

hallo nakamur
wann willst du denn die trails verunsichern?
2-3 von uns hätten evtl zeit.
gib mir mal bescheid!


----------



## Nakamur (1. August 2001)

Morgens so gegen zehn? 
Startpunkt wäre dann halt Lemberg (oder ?). Zurück wollte ich so gegen vier, fünf. Das ganze ist natürlich auch wetterabhänig...
Kommt jemand von euch auch zur EM ?
Das könnten wird dann sonntags eventuell noch kurzfristig absprechen.

CU Nakamur


----------



## Thorsten_F (1. August 2001)

gut ,
ich kläre es ab wer sicher zeit hat.
startort wäre dann lemberg.

wo geanu sag ic h dir noch.

mit der em weiss ich auch noch nicht so genau.......


----------



## Thorsten_F (15. August 2001)

hallo nakamur,
leider wird mit der tour nichts. 
ist halt ein ´ etwas blödes´ datum. samstags hätten 10 leute zeit gehabt aber montags sind alle auf der arbeit.

aber trotzdem lade ich dich mal für samstags ein!!!


gruss aus lemberg.


----------



## Nakamur (15. August 2001)

Schade, aber bei Dave siehts zeitlich auch schlecht aus...
Hoffen wir, das es Samstags mal klappt.
Kommt jemand zur EM ? Wenn ja kann er sich gerne bei mir 
melden.

CU Nakamur


----------



## Thorsten_F (16. August 2001)

hi nakamur,
wahrscheinlich bin ich sonntags in wnd.
evtl kann man sich treffen.......... 


und wenn du samstags mal lust verpürst dich zu quälen sag mir bescheid......   

oder gib mir deine handynr , dann können wir v.o. was ausmachen...


----------



## leeqwar (15. März 2005)

wir könnten auch einfach so mal andere alte threads rauskramen und uns rumt(r)ollen. lemberg soll ja ein geheimtipp sein   
HABEN DAS JETZT ALLE HUNDERTE MITLESER KAPIERT ? EIN GEHEEEEEEIIIIIMTIIIIIIP !!!  

PS: das hier war übrigens der erste thread im saar-pfalz-forum


----------



## 007ike (15. März 2005)

Mein lieber Leeqwar, was bist du denn so gehäßig? So einen Geheimtip behält man doch geheim, sonst ist er doch nicht mehr geheim, sondern ein Reisetip!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (15. März 2005)

Psssst. He Du, willst Du einen Geheimtipp kaufen?
Einen Geheimtipp?!?
Psssst. Genauuuu, einen Geheimtipp ...



Grüße,
Pssst.


----------

